# Parfumwerbung kreiert



## reggaetonlocaaa (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen^^
In der Schule (im bildnerischen Gestalten) erhielten wir den Auftrag, eine *Parfumwerbung *zu gestalten. Dabei muss besonders auf das AIDA-Prinzip (Attention, Interest, Desire, Action) beachtet werden. Diejenigen, die die Kenntnisse dazu haben, durften es auf dem Pc machen (habs mit Photo Impact gemacht ). Wie findet ihr es? Ich freue mich über jedes Feedback...vorallem über *Kritik*, von der ich lernen kann . Auch weitere Ideen wären sehr hilfreich
*Vielen Dank* im vorraus
Tschüüüss^^




Parfum: ''Wild Beauty''
Slogan: Die verlockende Gefahr


----------



## Mamphil (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

erster Eindruck: billig. Außerdem lässt sich die Schrift überhaupt nicht gut erkennen. Ein weiteres unstimmiges Detail ist die Parfumflasche: Die Spiegelung ist verkehrt und irgendwie wirkt die Flasche dort in meinen Augen deplaziert.

Das fast quadratische Format finde ich etwas seltsam. Wie soll eine solche Anzeige abgedruckt werden?

Mamphil


----------



## ink (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin
Wenn ihr das nach dem AIDA-Prinzip machen solltet, hast du
leider dran vorbei gebastelt.
Das Parfüm um das es geht fällt überhaupt nicht auf.
Bei der Qualität deiner Anzeige hast du kaum mehr als 2 Sekunden
bevor sich der Betrachter wieder weg dreht.

1. Die Schrift sieht aus wie Word-Art (somit billig).
    Lass einfach den Kram mit dem Muster und dem Gewellten und 
    dem "extremen"   Schein.
    Schau dir Parfüm-Werbung an, wirkt alles ein wenig edler (Texteffekte...)
2.  Hast du der Lady das Muster auf die Haut gebastelt?
     Wenn ja, schränke es ein, es ist too much
3.  Der Hintergrund ist gut, nur lass die Flasche nicht darin verschwinden.
4.  Du brauchst einen Bildeinstieg für den Betrachter (die Frau zum Beispiel), 
     das zieht die Blicke an. Dann mußt du den Bildaufbau für den
     Betrachter logisch machen. Es sollten nicht zuviele Sprünge drin sein
     (von links nach rechts, hoch, runter und zurück).
5.  Arbeite mit einigen Balken (z.B. unten) Dann hat man ne gute Bildaufteilung/Kontrast
    (ist nur ne Idee).
6.   Wähle vielleicht ein anderes Format (quer z.b.). Arbeite mit dem goldenen   
      Schnitt, macht das anschauen für den Betrachter interessanter.
      Falls du nicht weißt was das ist, der Link  oder der Link bringt dich weiter.

Peez


----------



## Florian_Rachor (4. Dezember 2007)

Der Kritik von Skat kann ich weitestgehend zustimmen. Das Bild wirkt etwas unruhig, die Schrift ist Recht billig.

Nichtsdestotrotz, die Idee ist schon die richtige. Werbung für Parfum und Kosmetika spielen immer mit der Erotik, allerdings sind sie meistens etwas unterschwelliger.

Außerdem ist die Werbung zu stark auf Männer abgestimmt, vom Namen her würde ich allerdings ein Frauenparfum vermuten. Wenn du eine Frau als zentralen Punkt nehmen willst würde ich dir außerdem ein Männerparfüm ans Herz legen, das kann ja dann "Tarzan" oder so heißen.


----------



## reggaetonlocaaa (4. Dezember 2007)

Hmm..hätte ich nicht auf den BG-Lehrer hören sollen...er sagte, man sähe das Tigermuster der Frau noch zu wenig und fand das eine tolle Idee mit der Schrift mit dem Tigermuster...
Vielen Dank..werde gleich eine neue Version präsentieren


----------



## Florian_Rachor (4. Dezember 2007)

Also sagen wir es mal so, wenn du eine gute Note erwartest, dann solltest du in jedem Fall eher auf deinen Lehrer hören, als auf uns


----------



## reggaetonlocaaa (4. Dezember 2007)

*Voilá...*hier eine andere version
besser? schlechter? 
Wäre dankbar, wenn ihr wieder Tipps geben würdet


----------



## ink (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin

Das wirkt doch schon wesentlich besser.
Gib der oberen Schrift etwas mehr Bedeutung 
(Ist durch die Transparenz nicht so gut lesbar, n bisl weniger davon)
Arbeite den Flakón (oder wie die Flasche auch heißt ) noch am Rand nach.
Mit ein wenig Gaußschen Weichzeichner (wenn es sowas unter deinem GP gibt) verschwindet der pixelige Rand.
Vielleicht n tacken kleiner.

Den Rest macht du alleine, sonst bekomm ich
die Hälfte deiner Note 

Peez


----------



## BlackPuma (8. Dezember 2007)

mal abgesehen davon das ihr wohl mehr ahnung habt als ich, ich finde das letzte bild schon richtig gut, aber die schrift oben ist wirklich schlecht lesbar... 

aber vllt kann mir ja einer verraten wie man das tigermuster so hinbekommt wie bei der dame aufm bild mit schatten? ich experementier ja gerne und würde das auch gerne mal versuchen.  ich lern ja auch gerne mal dazu *g*


----------



## reggaetonlocaaa (9. Dezember 2007)

Noch ein Versuch...Wie findet ihr diese Version



Danke für Tipps


----------



## ink (10. Dezember 2007)

Hör jetzt auf zu fragen, sonst sag ich deinem Lehrer
dass du gemogelt hast. 
Ne Quatsch, ich denke die Unterschiede siehst du selbst. 
Oder?!

Warum hast du das Format geändert?
Hast du Angst dass dein Bild zu "voll" wirkt?

Peez


----------



## reggaetonlocaaa (10. Dezember 2007)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Hör jetzt auf zu fragen, sonst sag ich deinem Lehrer
> dass du gemogelt hast.
> Ne Quatsch, ich denke die Unterschiede siehst du selbst.
> Oder?!
> ...



ok...


----------



## ink (10. Dezember 2007)

Hey Hey, das war n Witz.
Du darfst gerne Löcher in den Bauch fragen.
Dafür sind wir da.
Einer hat immer ne Antwort. 

Du hast noch ne Frage zu beantworten. 

Peez


----------



## reggaetonlocaaa (10. Dezember 2007)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Hey Hey, das war n Witz.
> Du darfst gerne Löcher in den Bauch fragen.
> Dafür sind wir da.
> Einer hat immer ne Antwort.
> ...



hehe okeey  jaa ich finde es zu voll...die neuste version gefällt meinem lehrer am besten  und mir auch....


----------



## ink (11. Dezember 2007)

Alles klar.
Dann passt es.
Freut mich dass du (+Lehrer) zufrieden bist.
Welche Note? 

Peez


----------



## reggaetonlocaaa (11. Dezember 2007)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Alles klar.
> Dann passt es.
> Freut mich dass du (+Lehrer) zufrieden bist.
> Welche Note?
> ...



sag ich dir dann, wenn ich es weiss
bin aber aus der schweiz (1->das Schlechteste...4->genügend....6->das Beste)


----------



## dagmarwunderbar (30. Juni 2008)

Also müsste ich deinen Entwurf bewerten, würde ich dir eine 6 verpassen.
Das ist alles viel zu viel und zu unruhig. Warum nimmst du als Hintergrund nicht Sanddünen oder irgendwas was nicht so aufgeregt ist.
Bei der Schrift hast du alle typografischen regeln über den Haufen geschmissen.
Keine Linie eingehalten!
Der Parfümflakon passt überhaupt nicht dazu, weder von der Form noch sonst irgendwas...ist da außerdem einfach reingesetzt.
Die Frau ist zwar sehr schön, aber mit der kannst du glaub eher sex-artikel verkaufen...
ich hör jetzt besser auf


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Moin
Was ist das denn jetzt?
Erstmal heißt des [Insert Random Begrüßungsformel]
[Insert Random Kritik]
und
[Insert Random Abschiedsgruß]
Dann ist folgender Fakt noch wichtig: Der Beitrag ist ewig alt.
Und konstruktiv schaut anders aus.

mfg


----------

